# Pet moles, Anyone ???????.



## gazz

Any one have or had a pet mole, Would it be something you could legally do ?, I think they'd be cool to have, I know they'd eat a fair amount but there food is easy to get and cheap. And coz moles life style they already come in a fair amount of color mutations as a result. Ofcourse house one per tank, As mole are loners. Life span about 3 year in wild so maybe more in captivity.

Housing, Tank, Half fill with peat, Feed worms and esay avalible insects, Mealworms, Crickets, Cockroaches, Locusts'etc'etc.


Breeding ?, Learn from these gide lines ?.


> The breeding period for moles is between the months of February and June, usually during Spring At this time the male moles have their sexual organs ready to emit sperms and the females have their uterine ready to carry young ones. The males also known as the boar digs long large burrows in search for a mate. Moles prepare before mating by making big to wide tunnels which can accommodate two of them, this is the first step to the breeding period.
> When they find a female also known as a sow, they will mate and then leave them behind. The moles only come together for the purpose of mating purposes and after that they live solitary lives; the males do not participate in raising the young ones. Moles are not social animals and will not live together for long, they will be together usually during mating which could last a few hours.


Mole mutations.
Mole History


----------



## Shell195

gazz said:


> Any one have or had a pet mole, Would it be something you could legally do ?, I think they'd be cool to have, I know they'd eat a fair amount but there food is easy to get and cheap. And coz moles life style they already come in a fair amount of color mutations as a result. Ofcourse house one per tank, As mole are loners. Life span about 3 year in wild so maybe more in captivity.
> 
> Housing, Tank, Half fill with peat, Feed worms and esay avalible insects, Mealworms, Crickets, Cockroaches, Locusts'etc'etc.
> 
> 
> Breeding ?, Learn from these gide lines ?.
> 
> 
> Mole mutations.
> Mole History


 
I dont see how anyone could provide a large enough area for them to tunnel in, they arent a pet you could actually watch either as they spend nearly all their lives underground.


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> I dont see how anyone could provide a large enough area for them to tunnel in, they arent a pet you could actually watch either as they spend nearly all their lives underground.


They only dig tunnels in the search for food, And that you would alway give them. 
You'd still see them they do surface. Plus with a see through tank you'd see there tunnels.


----------



## Shell195

gazz said:


> *They only dig tunnels in the search for food, And that you would alway give them. *
> You'd still see them they do surface. Plus with a see through tank you'd see there tunnels.


 

I now have a vision of an extremely obese mole:lol2:


----------



## bothrops

How about a network of plastic tubes, drainpipes for example, fixed to a wall. A number of large tubs could be connected at various parts to provide nesting areas and toilet areas. You could even provide a custom large plastic trough at the top with peat and turf on top for 'surface'.

Either go with a mix of clear and opaque tubes, opaque tubes and clear boxes with plenty of bedding or put it in the box room and set up some clever 'nocturnal room' lighting! Or how about opaque panels over the tubes and tubs that could be opened for 'peeks'....


Get it right and that could be quite a feature!


(similar to the naked mole rat set-up at Bristol Zoo)


I'm not sure what 'natural space' has to do with anything on a forum of people that keep animals in relatively small boxes?


----------



## Athravan

They tend to die in captivity, they're very nervous animals and prone to panic with weak hearts, there's a good page on it with some information here

Weird Wild Realm: Moles as Pets


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> I now have a vision of an extremely obese mole:lol2:


:lol2:I don't mean they'll just sit there with piles of worm'etc pigging out so won't dig. They will dig there tunnels, When there tunnels stop offering food they dig else where, But if you are giveing them food, The tunnels they have won't run out of food. so they'll traval through what they already have.


----------



## Shell195

bothrops said:


> How about a network of plastic tubes, drainpipes for example, fixed to a wall. A number of large tubs could be connected at various parts to provide nesting areas and toilet areas. You could even provide a custom large plastic trough at the top with peat and turf on top for 'surface'.
> 
> Either go with a mix of clear and opaque tubes, opaque tubes and clear boxes with plenty of bedding or put it in the box room and set up some clever 'nocturnal room' lighting! Or how about opaque panels over the tubes and tubs that could be opened for 'peeks'....
> 
> 
> Get it right and that could be quite a feature!
> 
> 
> (similar to the naked mole rat set-up at Bristol Zoo)
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure what 'natural space' has to do with anything on a forum of people that keep animals in relatively small boxes?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> These animals have evolved to dig and dig they do, all the time. If you take away this huge part of their lives what do they have left??


----------



## bothrops

Shell195 said:


> These animals have evolved to dig and dig they do, all the time. If you take away this huge part of their lives what do they have left??




tuuuuubes! :whistling2:


----------



## Kovu07

It doesn't sound like a very fun life for a mole


----------



## gazz

Athravan said:


> They tend to die in captivity, they're very nervous animals and prone to panic with weak hearts, there's a good page on it with some information here
> 
> Weird Wild Realm: Moles as Pets


Any wild animal you have the same, You wouldn't go out and get adults as they know the wild life and have live it. It a couple babys ofcourse not new born but just nest leavers you need and breed off them to make a use to human captive line.


----------



## Kovu07

gazz said:


> Any wild animal you have the same, You wouldn't go out and get adults as they know the wild life and have live it. It a couple babys ofcourse not new born but just nest leavers you need and breed off them to make a use to human captive line.


That could take years to achieve though, and even then there's no guarentee it would work.


----------



## gazz

Kovu07 said:


> That could take years to achieve though, and even then there's no guarentee it would work.


May not work but same could be said about any of the pets we keep today.


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> These animals have evolved to dig and dig they do, all the time. If you take away this huge part of their lives what do they have left??


Same could be said about most the pets we own, Parrot/Parakeets for example have evolved to fly and fly. We hand rear and cage them.


----------



## Shell195

gazz said:


> Same could be said about most the pets we own, Parrot/Parakeets for example have evolved to fly and fly. We hand rear and cage them.


Then sanctuaries take them and rehabilitate and release into huge aviaries like the ones we have:whistling2:

I have an answer to most things:lol2:


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> Then sanctuaries take them and rehabilitate and release into huge aviaries like the ones we have:whistling2:
> 
> I have an answer to most things:lol2:


But they still only get to fly, Not fly and fly.

And only some birds get into sanctuaries not all. There still behind bars.


----------



## Shell195

gazz said:


> But they still only get to fly, Not fly and fly.
> 
> And only some birds get into sanctuaries not all. There still behind bars.


 
Smart ar$e:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gazz

Shell195 said:


> Smart ar$e:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:.


----------



## Shell195

gazz said:


> :lol2:.
> image


I take it thats the happy dance:lol2:


----------



## bothrops

Kovu07 said:


> It doesn't sound like a very fun life for a mole


did you not read about the tubes???? I mean think about it....tuuuubes!:flrt:



:2thumb:


----------



## gazz

bothrops said:


> did you not read about the tubes???? I mean think about it....tuuuubes!:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


What he said tuuuubes:lol2:.
YouTube - HABITRAIL HAMSTER CAGE


----------



## pippainnit

People seem to be missing the main point - 

they're _ugly_


----------



## PrettyxPerfection

They are cute 

They look like they are wearing a black velvet suit :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

and they have big pink feet that they wave at your while they`re spitting and trying to rip your head off.

they`re well cute.


----------



## kevandshalona

they are leathal the have front canines and back canines very vicious and highly strung cant imagine them lasting long in captivity ,


----------



## pigglywiggly

true, the stress will probly kill them.


----------



## gazz

kevandshalona said:


> they are leathal the have front canines and back canines very vicious and *highly strung cant imagine them lasting long in captivity *,


Yes if you was to catch adults that know the wild life, But babys at weaning age are usually in a diffrrant frame of mind. And can be tamed in most animals to be use to humans. To a level that they don't get highly strung or die'etc. And even enjoy human attention.


----------



## Kovu07

But surely you would need wild adults to breed from to get babies who are used to human contact? Since by the time they are weaned in the wild, they would already be wary of human contact.


----------



## gazz

Kovu07 said:


> But surely you would need wild adults to breed from to get babies who are used to human contact? Since by the time they are weaned in the wild, they would already be wary of human contact.


Not really, Fist find so mole places. Wait till wright time of year. Then set some humame mole traps that you can check often, 
If you catch adult let them go and move on the the next. till you get some young. 








Or find someone that has called pest control and ask if you can check some mounds for a nests and young, 
Coz if mums been killed any way, There on a one way road anyway if there to young to move on, On there own.


----------

